# quick ?



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

um do nlack droppings have anythign to do with breeding because i got two showing all the other signs and there is pry a few hundred black things on the bottom of my tank.. like are they unfertilized eggs or something like that.

they seem to be grouped in two different (looks like) nesting holes. but i duno this would be the first time the bread.

this is pry a FAQ but sorry if it is.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I'm not sure


----------

